# TOEFL Test for Student Visa



## abhijeet.k1987

Hi 
I am applying for some Masters Programs in German universities for Fall 2012. I have already given TOEFL exam in June 2010. Various University websites state that I need to provide a TOEFL score less than a year old. But I am planning to furnish the old score to universities. And if i get selected in any of them, probably i can give the TOEFL exam again and provide the new score for VISA application. Should i proceed with this plan or should i give the TOEFL exam again and provide the same score in university application as well as visa? Do the embassies check that the TOEFL score given in visa application is different from that given in the university application and if yes, does this affect the visa application. Please help as if I don't get selected, I dont want to waste another 165 dollars for no reason as I am earning and saving for my further education.

Thanks


----------



## James3214

I would say is a chance of studying in Germany worth an extra 165 dollars to you? The TOEFL result can be used in other countries as well?


----------

